
People Just Do Nothing: The Dutch Way to Relax - mitchbob
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2019/jul/22/people-just-do-nothing-is-the-dutch-concept-of-niksen-the-best-way-to-relax
======
post_
i don't think 'niksen' with the aim of 'maximising your productivity' is
really 'niksen'. niksen = really doing nothing for no reason, with no aim or
purpose. a bit like a dutch variation on the taoist wu wei ... ah if only.

